# Sparking 322



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

My hudson with sit still sparks alot bought new brass wheels. Ck the dime ck cleaned the track and the engine runs erratic. Here is a pic of the wheels on tender. Any advice would be great..thanks 
Al
.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Does your tender have slides? Get a meter and check the tender truck insulators. You may have an intermitting source so move the truck around and see it if grounds out.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Does your tender have slides? Get a meter and check the tender truck insulators. You may have an intermitting source so move the truck around and see it if grounds out.


I would think a intermittent source would throw the loco into neutral.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It does not cut the power to cycle the unit but just enough to cause a spark.. It's a quick check with a meter and the insulators are important.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Everything is goood cleaned tracks really brass wheels runs good . thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Everything is goood cleaned tracks really brass wheels runs good . thanks


With brass pick-up wheels, I use my Dremel with polishing wheels and compound, and make them shine like a mirror.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------

